# Betrugsfall ed4you



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2004)

Hallo,
die interne email-Liste der Geschädigten der Firma ed4you ((...). aus Jena) wurde um ein paar Namen verkleinert, die sich als sehr "inaktiv" herausstellten. Eine gewisse Dunkelziffer ist hier ohnehin vorhanden, denn laut Staatsanwaltschaft gibt es 23 Geschädigte, die Anzeige erstattet haben.
Details gibt es weiterhin nur über interne emails. Wenn ihr also gerne auf die Liste zurück wollt oder als Geschädigte jetzt noch neu aufgenommen, dann meldet euch bitte über das "personal mail" System des ed4you Geschädigten-Forums:
http://managercup.de/soundmove/gretzinger/index.php

Damit wir sichergehen können, keine 'Trolls' mit aufzunehmen, sind dafür vollständige überprüfbare Kontaktdaten nötig!
Insgesamt gilt: es läuft so einiges auf der zivilrechtlichen Seite (Mahnverfahren, Vollstreckung...) und wir werden auch weiterhin daran arbeiten dafür zu sorgen, dass Herr D. sich kein ruhiges Leben mit unserem Geld macht...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2004)

*Info-Seite*

Hallo,

damit sich die Spuren dieses Falles nicht im Internet verlieren ist eine Webseite in Vobereitung: www.ed4you.info. Von da kommt man auch zum öffentlichen Forum und es gibt eine email Adresse, um die Leute auf der internen Liste zu kontaktieren.


----------



## Anonymer Nutzer (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrugsfall ed4you*

Hallo, 
nach einigen Jahren Sendepause im Fall "Ed4you - Agentur für elektronische Dienstleistungen" habe ich eben mal wieder Google bemüht... Anscheinend heißt Herr [ edut]  nun neuerdings [ edit]  und betreibt einen neuen EDV-Laden und Computerservice in Erfurt! Wie viele der Geschädigten (alleine über die damalige Shop-Webseite waren es 23 Betrugsopfer, über ebay zusätzlich eine unbekannte Zahl von Betrugsfällen) jemals ihr Geld zurück erhalten haben ist unbekannt.

Hier ein Link zu einem Zitat aus einem Zeitungsartikel damals aus Anlass der Verurteilung von Herrn (...). vor dem Amtsgericht Jena:
http://www.auktionsvorlagen.de/thread,threadid-658.html

Außerdem existiert anscheinend nach wie vor die Webseite, auf der sich die Geschädigten im Betrugsfall Ed4you damals zusamen geschlossen hatten. Siehe hier: http://www.mackrug.de/ed4you
Keine Ahnung wie intensiv die Geschädigten die Sache noch verfolgen...


----------



## Ed4youFan (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrugsfall ed4you*

Tatsache! Kein Irrtum möglich, bei dem Inhaber von (...)  handelt es sich um unseren damaligen[ edit] , der jetzt [ edit] heißt! Durch etwas googlen und Vergleich der Portraitbilder, die man dabei findet, ist das ganz einfach herausfindbar...

Hat der [ edit] eigentlich irgend wem von den Geschädigten aus dem jahr 2003 mal was bezahlt? Wenn er jetzt doch scheinbar so einen gut laufenden neuen Laden hat, wärs ja echt mal an der Zeit!

Na, Hoffentlich müssen wir hier nicht demnächst Geschädigte der Firma (...) begrüßen :-(

Modinfo:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist


----------



## AuchEd4youFan (1 März 2010)

*AW: Betrugsfall ed4you*

ok, Schutz persönlicher Daten muss natürlich sein. Auch wenn die Geschädigten des Ed4you es verdient hätten, dass denen die Suche erleichtert wird. Könnt ja schließlich sein dass ihr Geld von damals in dem neuen Laden steckt!
Liebe Moderators, ist denn wenigstens eine Umschreibung mir stark abgekürzten "Namen" erlaubt?
Also z.B. so:
Der ehemalige Inhaber der Firma Ed4you (Jena 2003), Herr I.D., hat jetzt unter seinem neuen Namen I.L. einen EDV Laden in Erfurt am laufen. Er wirbt unter anderem mit "Guter Service ist preiswerter als Sie denken. Testen Sie uns einfach!" für seine Angebote im Bereich EDV Service, IT Wartungsverträge und Webdesign.
Da ist doch jetzt nichts dabei was den Datenschutz verletzt, oder? Kein Personen Name, Kein Firmenname, kein Link... Und der Werbespruch ist nun wirklich so allgemein, dass er wohl kaum copyright beschützt ist.
Gruß,
ein weiterer Fan des Ed4you


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2010)

*AW: Betrugsfall ed4you*

Er hat sich bei uns gemeldet und angekündigt, seine durch die Betrügereien angehäuften Schulden abzubezahlen.


----------



## Ed4youForever (1 März 2010)

*AW: Betrugsfall ed4you*

Aber natürlich  Er hat aber nicht als Gegenleistung für diese edle Ankündigung die Löschung seiner sämtlichen Spuren in diesem Forum verlangt, oder sowas in der Art?

Schulden abbezahlen... Warum richtet er dann nicht gleich eine Geschädigten-Servicemailadresse ein oder veröffentlicht seine neuen Kontaktdaten freiwillig hier! Das spart prima Kosten für die Anschriftenermittlung, die irgendwann doch wieder er selbst bezahlen muss...

Also wenn schon eine "Ankündigung für Rückzahlungen", dann direkt an die Geschädigten von damals. Die Webseite für die Betrugsopfer ist ja nach wie vor online, also ist das wohl kein Problem einen Ansprechpartner zu finden. Wenn der das wirklich will!
Ich glaube sein Problem ist, dass sein Business das Internet braucht. Und so wird er immer wieder gefunden werden. Da hilft Namenswechsel, Umzug und neue Webadresse nichts. Gut, wenn dieses Forum nach so langer Zeit bewirkt hat, dass ihm das klar wird.

Ach ja, und wo ist eigentlich der Zeitungsartikel von 2004 hin?? Komisch, kurz nachdem hier die Diskussion losgeht ist der plötzlich verschwunden und der Link (siehe weiter oben) tot. Das ist dann reiner Zufall oder was... übrigens stand da sein echter Name gar nicht drin.

"Ed4you Forever"


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2010)

*AW: Betrugsfall ed4you*

Gegenleistungen gibt es von uns keine. Ich sehe es eher als selbstverständlich an, dass er den Schaden nach Möglichkeit behebt.
Wir sehen uns allerdings auch nicht in der Rolle, einen ehemaligen Straftäter an der Bezahlung seiner Schulden zu hindern. Und dazu muß er eben Geld verdienen.


----------



## Ed4youForever (1 März 2010)

*AW: Betrugsfall ed4you*

Sehr richtig! Das eine nicht ohne das andere.
Aber es gilt eben in beiden Richtungen: jetzt wieder richtig Geld verdienen ohne den Schaden zurückzuzahlen darf einfach nicht drin sein. Wenn er die Variante dennoch versucht, muss er halt damit rechnen dass er ab- und zu von den damaligen Opfern "an den Fußsohlen gekitzelt" wird.
Sofern die es halt schaffen ihn aufzuspüren. Also ich glaube der hat gedacht er wäre ganz prima abgetaucht, und nun ist das bittere Erwachen angesagt...

"Ed4you Forever"


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2010)

*AW: Betrugsfall ed4you*

Das ist richtig. Aber die Chance soll und muß man ihm lassen. Wenn man merkt, dass nix rüberkommt, kanns auch wieder anders weitergehen.


----------



## ED4YOU_kein_Fan (1 März 2010)

*AW: Betrugsfall ed4you*

Dann teile uns doch einmal mit woher du die Informationen beziehst das der gute Herr "richtig Geld verdient". Soweit ich das weiß hat er schon seit Jahren regelmäßig seine EV erneuern müssen, mehrere Arbeitsplätze nur dadurch verloren das im Internet, per Emails und Anrufbombardements an seine Arbeitgeber Kampagnen gegen ihn betrieben werden.

Es sollte doch klar sein das jemand dessen Einkommen UNTERHALB der Pfändungsgrenze liegt eben nichts zu pfänden hat und so lang"e man dieser Person permanent die Basis zerstört ein Einkommen aufzubauen das über der Pfändungsgrenze liegt wird man auch nichts pfänden können. Und zwar weder Heute, noch Morgen und auch nicht in zehn Jahren. 

Da der gute Herr 3 Kinder hat liegt die Pfändungsfreigrenze bei gut 1700 €, un meines Wissens nach liegt er bei weitem darunter. Wenn er nun Kunden verliert und seine Firma dicht machen muss wird er wieder einmal ALG2 Empfänger und kein Geschädigter hat die Chance Geld zu bekommen. 

Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal darüber nachdenken bevor man Behauptungen aufstellt im Sinne von "sein Laden läuft so gut" oder "richtig Geld verdient". 

Ich bekomme übrigens auch noch Geld von dem guten Herren, wohne auch in "Reichweite" und habe gelegentlich Kontakt, kenne seine "Firma" und auch einige seiner Kunden. Diese sind, zumindest bisher, zufrieden mit seiner Arbeit.


Und nun weiter zum unsachlichen Ton der vorab angeschlagen wurde....


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2010)

*AW: Betrugsfall ed4you*

Genau das ist der Punkt. Man muß ihm auch die Chance geben so viel Geld zu verdienen, dass er die Gläubiger befriedigen kann. Ihm weiter die Existenz zu ruinieren bringt da garnix.


----------



## Ed4youWebseite (1 März 2010)

*AW: Betrugsfall ed4you*

Hallo zusammen!
Wurde soeben auf das Forum aufmerksam. Das ist ja spannend zu sehen, dass sich hier nach so langer Zeit im Fall Ed4you doch wieder was regt! Ob der "Herr Edit" *g* nun wirklich endlich zahlen wird?
Die Webseite der Geschädigten ist nach wie vor online, allerdings nicht mehr unter der alten Ed4you Domain. Der aktuelle Link wurde weiter oben schon gepostet. Alle Betroffenen des Betrugs von 2003 sind herzlich eingeladen, sich dort per Mail mal wieder zu melden wenn "Gesprächsbedarf" besteht...

Beste Grüße!

P.S. Was den alten Zeitungsartikel Link bestrifft (mit dem schönen Titel "Drei,Zwei,Eins - das Geld war seins": die Google Cachefunktion ist dein Freund


----------



## Ed4youWebseite (2 März 2010)

*AW: Betrugsfall ed4you*

Hallo nochmal...
Also ich hatte Kontakt mit den meisten der Betroffenen im Fall des Webshops Ed4you (was sonst noch so lief, auf ebay z.B., weiß ich nicht im Detail). Die sind durchweg überhaupt nicht unsachlich drauf und haben "Herrn Edit" über die Jahre Chance um Chance eingeräumt und tun es auch jetzt noch. Wenn man dann aber immer wieder dem Schuldner hinterherspüren muss, der nach eigenem Bekunden "von jetzt an kooperativ" sein wollte, dann kommt man sich natürlich schon verschaukelt vor.
Jedenfalls fand ich es interessant wie das Thema Ed4you hier wieder hochgekommen ist, mir steht der Sinn aber jetzt nicht danach es weiter öffentlich auszudiskutieren.
Ein Dankeschön mal noch an den Moderator für seine ruhige, knappe und vernünftige Art hier im Forum!


----------



## ED4YOU_kein_Fan (2 März 2010)

*AW: Betrugsfall ed4you*

Ein Schuldner kann aber ohne ausreichendes Einkommen keine Gläubiger bedienen. Dieses Einkommen kann er nur durch Arbeit verdienen. Wenn man ihm die aber die Arbeitsplätze immer wieder vernichtet wird er auch nicht zahlen könen. 

Außerdem weiß ich das mehreren der Geschädigten auch seit über einem Jahr die Emailadresse seiner Frau bekannt ist und somit auch seine "neuer" Nachnahme nicht überraschen konnte. Ein "untertauchen" wie hier so schön reißerisch erwähnt wurde ist also haltlos. 

Da ich selber seit Jahrem für ein Unternehmen arbeite für dessen Tochterfirma Herr [Edit] fast 2 Jahre gearbeitet hat und ich daher auch weiß wie manche (sicherlich nicht alle) Geschädigten vorgehen um Herrn [Edit] zu "bestrafen" und alles dafür getan haben das dieser seinen Arbeitsplatz dort verliert, kann ich auch Frustration auf der Seite des Schuldners durchaus verstehen. Abgesehen davon hat ein Geschädigter damals durch Lohnpfändung schon teilweise Erstattungen bekommen.


----------



## Heiko (2 März 2010)

*AW: Betrugsfall ed4you*

Um "Bestrafung" des Täters seitens der Gläubiger kann es nicht gehen und sowas wird hier auch nicht unterstützt.
Jeder soll seine Chance bekommen und so auch der "Herr Edit". Wenn er diese nicht nutzt, wird er auch wieder mit schlechter Presse leben müssen. Aber ihm im Voraus die Chance durch übereifrige Gläubiger zu nehmen ist blödsinnig und schadet letztendlich auch den Gläubigern selbst.


----------

